

Hacker Forces DigiNotar Into Bankruptcy   - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/hacker-forces-diginotar-bankruptcy

======
nordsieck
Sounds to me like DigiNotar forced itself into Bankruptcy. Over the long term,
getting hacked seems unavoidable. However, poor responses to getting hacked
are completely avoidable.

